# Do you play chess?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My flatmate (also a physics student) is addicted to chess!. He always wants to play the game, and has always a chessboard ready!. 
When I was a kid, I used to participate in small competitions held in the school. I always won. 
He knows that because we were classmates in high school too. He also used to participate in these competitions.
But, now, possibly I have not played the game in seven years or so. On the other hand, he spent the last years reading theory and playing like a maniac.
lol, I don't want to play with him because possibly I will lose pathetically. And that would be like the redemption for him!. He's still jealous (in a friendly way) because I always won when we were kids.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to play in tournaments as a teen but decided I was taking it way too seriously. I'd get quite worked up about it. Also, I don't think I was all that good. Slightly above average maybe, but I'd never get very far in tournaments. I'm way out of practice now, and my only playing is against computers. Still, it's an interesting exercise in abstract thinking and probably a great way to keep the brain in shape.


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

I was part of a school chess club way back when, but didn't enjoy it that much. I haven't played a game in a long time.


----------



## Valkhafar (Feb 23, 2013)

I play chess all the time, since I was seven years old. First with my grandfather and now against my computer. Sometimes I play in the lab, using my laptop, while I am running a simulation that can take a long time (I am a theoretical physicist). I even do some kind of Gedankenexperiment (thought experiment), creating new movements just for fun.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I know how to play, but it has been a while. I've never been too much of a fan--I was always more of a Scrabble person


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to.
Too much thinking for me.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I do. And I am a big fan of chess, my avatar is Andre Philidor.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to play at a decent level (second national league in the Netherlands). Stopped club chess in the late eighties. Since then, only within the family.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I really do not have the temperament for the game.

When I was younger, I use to play all the time. I was at best a mediocre player. For me it was too much work.

One time I was playing a friend and he knocked over his king and conceded the game. I asked, "What did you do that for?" It turned out I checkmated him and did not realize it. 

I actually enjoy watching other people play.


----------



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

I love playing chess! I play at least twice a week at my schools' chess club.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

When my stepdaughter was in 4th grade I taught her the rules and she promptly beat me in our first game.

That was the last time I played.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The last time I played chess, my opponent used "scholar's mate" on me, i.e. won in four moves. I am too ashamed to return to chess after that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I learned once way back in high school and promptly forgot how to play it. I've been that way ever since.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aleazk said:


> My flatmate (also a physics student) is addicted to chess!. He always wants to play the game, and has always a chessboard ready!.
> When I was a kid, I used to participate in small competitions held in the school. I always won.
> He knows that because we were classmates in high school too. He also used to participate in these competitions.
> But, now, possibly I have not played the game in seven years or so. On the other hand, he spent the last years reading theory and playing like a maniac.
> lol, I don't want to play with him because possibly I will lose pathetically. And that would be like the redemption for him!. He's still jealous (in a friendly way) because I always won when we were kids.


You're a physics teacher? 

Here I am, posting silly messages about Aleazk and COAG on their walls, and the former is a PHYSICS TEACHER?!!!

So I have basically argued a teacher about the definition of stalking....

Ohhh.... *groan* I don't feel so well.... :lol:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

mstar said:


> You're a physics teacher?
> 
> Here I am, posting silly messages about Aleazk and COAG on their walls, and the former is a PHYSICS TEACHER?!!!
> 
> ...


Student. Physics student. I'm a graduate physics student. I'm not a teacher yet. 

Edit: but yeah, you should feel embarrassed!. It's not a good idea to annoy a guy who can mess with spacetime structure!.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Student. Physics student. I'm a graduate physics student. I'm not a teacher yet.
> 
> Edit: but yeah, you should feel embarrassed!. It's not a good idea to annoy a guy who can mess with spacetime structure!.


Oh, come on, in that case, I'm fine.

I'm a SCIENCE student. Along with that of geometry, music, world civilization, language, literature, grammar, even P.E.!! 

Hey, the only difference is that I'm in HIGHSCHOOL.... :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My passion and aptitude for strategy games is practically nil these days, though in another life I was once a pretty highly ranked online player of several computer strategy games. I enjoy a game of chess every now and then, but I'm no good at it; I understand the basic principles and tactics, but as I have lost my ability to develop strategy I often lose because I have no direction.


----------

